# Persian: دراز یا بلند



## ali likes the stars

Hi, can you help me understand the difference between دراز and بلند?

I understand دراز as a "horizontally long", as in قطار دراز or راه دراز or دراز کشیدن.

On the other side I understand بلند as "vertically long" as in قد بلند or  موهای بلند or بلند شدن.
(Also “loud“, but I'm ignoring that right now.)

But what about fingernails? بلند or دراز?

And what do I say to "high" and "tall" for objects?
"That is a tall building" (ساختمان بلندی است؟؟)
"That is the highest mountain" ( بلندترین کوه است؟؟)


----------



## truce

ali likes the stars said:


> Hi, can you help me understand the difference between دراز and بلند?


To me they are the same except that "دراز" is mostly informal and some times disrespectful (especially offensive when used to say someone is tall.)



ali likes the stars said:


> But what about fingernails? بلند or دراز?


Both are correct.


ali likes the stars said:


> And what do I say to "high" and "tall" for objects?


Dependent on the context both words might be said, but it is not common to say "کوه دراز" you,d better say "کوه بلند"
And there are also other adjectives "طویل" and "رفیع", meaning the same, but are formal and the usages are limited.


----------



## ali likes the stars

Thank you for your quick reply.



truce said:


> [...] "دراز" is [...] some times disrespectful (especially offensive when used to say someone is tall.)



That is very interesting. Do you have any idea why that is?


----------



## truce

ali likes the stars said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> 
> 
> That is very interesting. Do you have any idea why that is?


I do not know. This adjective in some compounds bears a negative concept.
Examples:
دست درازی کردن
فکر کردی گوش های من درازه؟
پاهات رو دراز نکن
زبون درازی نکن
زبان دراز


----------



## az50

By the way, is it pronounced "daraz" or "deraz"? I think the latter is colloquial.


----------



## truce

az50 said:


> By the way, is it pronounced "daraz" or "deraz"? I think the latter is colloquial.


Deraaz.


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> the difference between دراز and بلند?


They are as different as long & high are in English.
derâz/دراز = long
no land/بلند = high
So you won't go wrong if you stick to that.


ali likes the stars said:


> (Also “loud“, but I'm ignoring that right now.)


boland/high/loud, again the same as English.

râhe derâz - the long way
kuhe boland - the high mountain
(you can't swap derâz with boland here)

دراز can be used to describe someone's height but it is impolite, equivalent to the English 'lanky'.



ali likes the stars said:


> But what about fingernails? بلند or دراز?


Unlike English (long) you use boland for fingernails & hair in Persian.


----------



## ali likes the stars

Thank you so much for all your explanations.


----------



## ali likes the stars

PersoLatin said:


> boland/high/loud, again the same as English.



Hello PersoLatin, going back to this old post, how do you differentiate between:  
_He spoke with a loud voice
He spoke with a high pitched voice_ (which maybe was very faint and not loud at all)"?

Are both او با صدای بلند صحبت کرد?


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> Are both او با صدای بلند صحبت کرد?


No, that is only for "_He spoke with a loud voice"
_
For sound we have زیر/low and بم/loud-full which are used for volume rather than pitch.
_
"He spoke with a high pitched voice"  _I can only think of او با صدا ی *فرکانس بالا* صحبت کرد but don't particularly like it, it doesn't sound very natural, let's see what others suggest.

_
_


----------



## ali likes the stars

PersoLatin said:


> For sound we have زیر/low and بم/loud-full which are used for volume of sound rather than its pitch.



This is new to me! I looked up صدای زیر and it turns out that is in many cases translated as a high pitched voice. 
صدای زیر و گوش خراش
But also صدای زیر و بلند

But is confusing to me is صدای زیر و بم.
 Please check these examples here:

(در صدا و آواز) صدای زیر - فارسی-انگلیسی واژه نامه - Glosbe


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> This is new to me! I looked up صدای زیر and it turns out that is in many cases translated as a high pitched voice.
> صدای زیر و گوش خراش
> But also صدای زیر و بلند
> 
> But is confusing to me is صدای زیر و بم.
> Please check these examples here:
> 
> (در صدا و آواز) صدای زیر - فارسی-انگلیسی واژه نامه - Glosbe


I had a look and that is confusing, hopefully someone else can help, although I think it is best if you create a new thread for this question.


----------



## ali likes the stars

PersoLatin said:


> I had a look and that is confusing, hopefully someone else can help, although I think it is best if you create a new thread for this question.



You are right.


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> You are right.


To obide by rules it’s best to ask individual questions, maybe starting with ‘How do you say high-pitched’


----------



## Ali Smith

So if you wanted to say 'His beard is long.' you would say _rishash boland-ast_, not _rishash daraaz-ast_. Am I correct?


----------



## PersoLatin

Ali Smith said:


> _rishash boland-ast_, not _rishash daraaz-ast_. Am I correct?


Yes you are, or colloquially: rišeš bolandé


----------

